# Youth bow recommendation



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Looking at picking up a youth bow for my son who is 7. Nothing for hunting, just something easy to shoot to learn by shooting all the time. I was thinking compound bow in the 10-20 lb range. 

I like the idea of the Martin Tiger youth bow with the enclosed sight window, any other thoughts or ideas?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Lots of bows out there now with a huge draw length adjustment and poundage adjustment. 

My son still likes his mission menace. I think it goes from like 17-50 pounds or something. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

My son is 6 and I got him the Bear Apprentice for christmas. He was able to pull it back just fine turned all the way down at Cabelas.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Measure his wingspan and divide by 2.5. This will get you in the ballpark of his CORRECT draw length. This is the single most inportant consideration for new young shooters. 7 is a tough time but there are many great choices out there. The Diamond Razor Edge is a great bow and you get 1/2" DL adjustments....


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

My two little cousins have the Diamond Razor Edge that 454 mentioned and I have heard great things about the Mission Menace as the draw length and the draw weight have a HUGE window.

http://missionarchery.com/product/menace/


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Darton Ranger III. 15-50lbs. 17"-28" draw. All with no need to change cams if I am not mistaken. Then it can be used for hunting down the road with no need to buy another bow. I plan to pick one up for my daughter and one for my son if I can swing buying 2.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Diamond razors edge...
19 to 29 in draw 
You can start with a 15- 30 lb set of limbs and upgrade to a 30 to 60-70 lb set to hunt with 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

diamond nuclear ice...down to about 8#

We got my then 6 year old son that bow...loves it.


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Looking at picking up a youth bow for my son who is 7. Nothing for hunting, just something easy to shoot to learn by shooting all the time. I was thinking compound bow in the 10-20 lb range.
> 
> I like the idea of the Martin Tiger youth bow with the enclosed sight window, any other thoughts or ideas?


I went through this last Christmas. 8 and 10 year old girls. I looked at the diamond, the ranger, and the oddyssey II. 

I choose the odyssey and am very pleased. Lite enough for my 8 year old to practice with, yet it can be turned up high enough to hunt with in the future.
Plus it is easy adjust without switching cams/etc.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

The Mission Menace is probably a little more than you're looking for but if you want the boy to try one out you can try ours whenever you want


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

First, how much do you want to spend? Second is, do you want the bow to grow with him? Darton is my first choice. As stated before a lot of adjustments. I also have one of the Parkers NIB (Side Kick) that I will part for less! 
Pat


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

Darton Ranger. Bought one for my 8 year old it has enough adjustment to take him well into his teenage years. Very adjustable and well built.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Diamond razor edge. 19 to 29" and 20-60lbs might be just out of his range but worth a shot!


=BASS


----------



## jesmith18 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a seven year old who is on the smaller side for his age, so as far as youth bows go, there wasn't a whole lot to choose from for his draw length. His current draw is just a little too short for most of the youth bows that are adjustable up to a hunting poundage, so I ended up getting him a Diamond Nuclear Ice and for the price and wide range of adjustments, I am extremely happy with it. I figure its a great bow to get him comfortabe with shooting a compound and his form, and in a year or two he can jump up to a bow that'll grow with him better. It is also very easy to adjust yourself.


----------



## nodeer (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been researching this for a couple of months, but I haven't bought a bow yet for my 9-year-old. BUT...I've made my choice the other day after all kinds of research:

Mathews Mission. 

There isn't anything in its price-point class that comes close. Nothing. Nada. The best out there in "grow into it" bow category. 

Mind you, that's not slamming any of the other fine bows (many already mentioned). Just saying. Mathews/Mission hit a grand slam on this one.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks for all of the input and many of the suggestions are much nicer bows than even dad has. ($100 used High Country) :lol:

Decided to take up a member here named Knight who has an older York youth bow he has offered to give to my son. When we upgrade I will give this bow to another kid and so on, hopefully this will bring some new kids into the sport. Thanks Knight for your generous offer.


----------

